# release 8 silver screen machines 4 gear cars from autoworld



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

hello guys, here is the release 8 silver screen machines pictures of the 6 car 4 gear set. and the iwheels set pic. the iwheels didnt turn out very bright but you can still see the cars pretty good.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> hello guys, here is the release 8 silver screen machines pictures of the 6 car 4 gear set. and the iwheels set pic. the iwheels didnt turn out very bright but you can still see the cars pretty good.


thanks dude, 4 the pics..........:thumbsup:
Bubba 123


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Are they for sale yet?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fhdavid52 said:


> Are they for sale yet?


Probably not 'til Sept... (just a WILD guess @ best....)

As i said b4....

Thanks 2 Joez for the info on the Penguin-Mobile:thumbsup:

The "Penguin-Mobile" is from an episode in the '60's TV show....
And stands as a possible collector's car.....
Especially the "B" version......

the Scooby-Vans are..... well, U got it Right in the 1st. issue Tom....
SHOULD have just re-released that 1...... 

the Ecto-1's .... are VERY Sad...from the ROOF, up.....:drunk:
BUT, GREAT from the ROOF, down though :thumbsup: (Version "A"..)

I was hoping for "6" cars that were Hyped about...
But as we can plainly see.... "3".....
(Unless there is a part-2 of this release comming, that is...)


Seen previews of the new racing rigs (cola-wars ????...)
Now IF the trucks/trailers are done like the 1:1 Actual-Rigs...
WOW!!!....:thumbsup:

Hope to see MORE rigs, in the "Realistic" venue/genre' :thumbsup:
As WELL as Cars & other Concepts venue/genre' .........

I know I've sounded like I've been doing alot of "Bashing" AW....

But; druming up "Big-Hype" (and our expectations),...
& Delivering "Ca-Ca"...after "Ca-Ca".......

Welcome to the Real-World ............. 

I welcome ANY Constructive-Criticism of my oppinions.......
Being in the TV/Movie Genre' of slot car collecting & building....
This "Silver-Screen" issue, just breaks my heart on expectations 

Bubba 123 (Sigh.......)


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

fhdavid52 said:


> Are they for sale yet?


i have my orders in and they are on the water ( coming from china ) as we speak. i have the prices in the selling section for each complete set, of the thunderjet hot rod magazine cars and the silver screen 4 gear cars both will be in at the same time. in the next week or 2.

Richard


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The glass is half.....*



Bubba 123 said:


> Probably not 'til Sept... (just a WILD guess @ best....)
> 
> snip*********
> 
> ...


Make no apologies Pete. I also feel that in order to get the bar raised honest critiques are in order. Other wise it's "Just Another Press Release". I'm fairly certain the problem lies in how we go about it. 

Perhaps we should start another thread out of respect for Richard. He's a Lifetime HT Supporter in good standing and a supporter of the hobby at large. Lets not sully his "announcement" and consider a seperate thread for critique.

In this way the happy campers can choose not to read what they choose not too see and the unhappy campers can do same. Each side goes to it's corner instead of another flaming bonfire on the living room rug. 

IMHO, it's not unreasonable to expect the glass to be full AND that the glass will never be full until we/they honestly address why the glass is ONLY half full in the first place.

I'm just not so sure we should do it right here.


----------



## CraigO (Feb 12, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Make no apologies Pete. I also feel that in order to get the bar raised honest critiques are in order. Other wise it's "Just Another Press Release". I'm fairly certain the problem lies in how we go about it.
> 
> Perhaps we should start another thread out of respect for Richard. He's a Lifetime HT Supporter in good standing and a supporter of the hobby at large. Lets not sully his "announcement" and consider a seperate thread for critique.
> 
> ...


A real problem solver would just drink the water and negate the argument.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Make no apologies Pete. I also feel that in order to get the bar raised honest critiques are in order. Other wise it's "Just Another Press Release". I'm fairly certain the problem lies in how we go about it.
> 
> Perhaps we should start another thread out of respect for Richard. He's a Lifetime HT Supporter in good standing and a supporter of the hobby at large. Lets not sully his "announcement" and consider a seperate thread for critique.
> 
> ...


thanks Bill,

i only posted these pics to show them to hobbytalk enthusiasts, not to get anyone wound up on autoworld. i posted them for sale in the selling section if anyone is interested. i think this is how negative things get started on here, cant we just look and say hey i like them or no not? for me instead of the crazy bashing that goes on. i have had my problems on here before but i now understand that if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all. so i dont get involved on hobbytalk like i used to because of this. 

have a great day,
Richard


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

An optimist says "The can is half full"
A pessimist says "The can is half empty"
joez says "Can I have it?"


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> thanks Bill,
> 
> i only posted these pics to show them to hobbytalk enthusiasts, not to get anyone wound up on autoworld. i posted them for sale in the selling section if anyone is interested. i think this is how negative things get started on here, cant we just look and say hey i like them or no not? for me instead of the crazy bashing that goes on. i have had my problems on here before but i now understand that if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all. so i dont get involved on hobbytalk like i used to because of this.
> 
> ...


my most sincere apologies Richard....
i got carried away .....
my bad....
did not mean 2 interfere w/ u'r business...

i didn't realize this until long after i posted .....
again, these r ONLY my own opinions.. :freak:
and i take full responsibility 4 my mistakes w/ this....

again...my deepest apologies... i shot my mouth off b4 i
realized what was going on here...

MY Bad...I Was WRONG 2 do so 

Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> IMHO, it's not unreasonable to expect the glass to be full AND that the glass will never be full until we/they honestly address why the glass is ONLY half full in the first place.


Can it be with clear glass?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)




----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What a great 1000th post! LOL!!! LOL!!! :tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> What a great 1000th post! LOL!!! LOL!!! :tongue:


this is getting carried away @ Wheelz63's expense....
MY fault 4 starting it accidently 

let's just drop it here & start a new thread... "K"????:thumbsup:

My Bad....don't w/ 2 make it even worse 

Buubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> my most sincere apologies Richard....
> i got carried away .....
> my bad....
> did not mean 2 interfere w/ u'r business...
> ...


not a problem here just giving info out to the folks on here on the upcoming releases and would like to hear opinions of them so maybe your feedback will get back to autoworld. were all good !

Richard


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> not a problem here just giving info out to the folks on here on the upcoming releases and would like to hear opinions of them so maybe your feedback will get back to autoworld. were all good !
> 
> Richard


TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------

